# Trails Südharz



## micha.qlb (17. November 2012)

Nachdem es nun für sämtliche Harzregionen nen Thread gibt, ich aber fürn Südharz nix rechtes gefunden habe, sei dieser hiermit eröffnet 

Auf dem Weg zur Schwiechermutter in Weimar fahre ich immer durch Hayn im Harz. Seit neuestem dann weiter über Schwenda und komme dann in Rottlebenerrode raus...man fährt da locker 10km bergab und rechts und links sind Berge und Wald....und da hab ich gedacht, dass es dort auch schöne Trails geben könnte. 

Ein Blick auf die Karte bestätigt das so n bissl. Auch interessiert mich das Thyratal von Stolberg runter.....


lange Rege kurzer Sinn... Wer kennt sich aus?. Wer kann was zu schicken Trails sagen. Wer hat nen Tourenvorschlag oder nen Gps-Track. IN welche Richtung muss man die Touren planen? Was lohnt sich am meisten? Wer hat Bock evtl mal zu guiden? 

Kenn mich im Südharz gar nich aus finde die Gegend aber auch interressant...freue mich auf Feedback


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2012)

Ich bin gespannt. Schön ist es im Südharz, aber die tollen Pfade kenne ich (fast) gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (18. November 2012)

Na das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Kenne mich leider dort nicht wirklich aus. Wenn es mal ne schöne Tour geben sollte, bin ich mit dabei


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. November 2012)

Hey!!
Trails wie im Nord- und Oberharz sucht man Südharz vergebens. Der nordische Teil ist doch mehr geprägt von der Eiszeit.
In Stolberg bin ich im Jahr oft weils ne schöne Tagestour ist. Ich versuch immer mal von den Hauptwegen abzubiegen um mal zu schauen obs was schickes zu finden gibt. Leider enden die meist im nichts.
Im alten Stolberg findet man ein paar wirklich tolle aber kurze Trails.
Bei mir in NDH kommt man zum Poppenturm und von da aus kann man schon ein paar geile Trails fahren.
Wer aber mit 160mm FW und mehr aufschlägt kommt nicht auf seine Kosten.
Momentan guck ich Richtung Elrich/Walkenried. Da hab ich schon was gefunden und glaub da gibts viel potenzial.


----------



## micha.qlb (18. November 2012)

Na Oberharztrails sind  auch nicht gesucht....aber wenn man sich die Gegend dort anschaut. .da ist auf jeden Fall Potenzial für den einen oder anderen (hoffentlich) langen Flowtrail..paar Wurzeln..Bachdurchfahrten...und genau sowas suche ich dort. Bei Gelegenheit schau ich mir das Thyratal an..da muss doch was gehen??!!

btw @Trialbiker82...was gehtn so in und um Rothesütte/Hohegeiß ?? Trailmäßig??


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. November 2012)

Da ist schonmal jut das sowas nicht unbedingt erwartet wird. Wenn du das Thyratal infiltrieren willst sag bitte bescheid.

Rotheshütte/Hohegeiß und Benneckenstein war ich dieses Jahr auch ein paar mal aber da dieses Gebiet so ein altes Skigebiet ist findet man oft nur Loipen oder Forstautobahnen.
Hast du schonmal was vom Carlsturm gehört? Da gibt es eine recht langen Trail der bis fast Sophienhof geht.
Dann wäre man schon fast in Rotheshütte.
Wie gesagt ich entdeck grad den westlichen Südharz. Dass ehemalige Grenzgebiet ist schon sehr geil. Werde auch mal ne zusammenhängende Tour planen mit so vielen Trails wie möglich.


----------



## keyoshix (6. Dezember 2012)

Fred abonniert. :thumbup:

Tptlk.II


----------



## fm7775 (7. Dezember 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Da ist schonmal jut das sowas nicht unbedingt erwartet wird. Wenn du das Thyratal infiltrieren willst sag bitte bescheid.
> 
> Rotheshütte/Hohegeiß und Benneckenstein war ich dieses Jahr auch ein paar mal aber da dieses Gebiet so ein altes Skigebiet ist findet man oft nur Loipen oder Forstautobahnen.
> Hast du schonmal was vom Carlsturm gehört? Da gibt es eine recht langen Trail der bis fast Sophienhof geht.
> ...



Carlsturm war ich schon mal, habe aber auch nur forstautobahnen gesehen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Dezember 2012)

Die gepflasterte Strasse zum Turm hoch, an ihm vorbei und dann beginnt er


----------



## fm7775 (7. Dezember 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Die gepflasterte Strasse zum Turm hoch, an ihm vorbei und dann beginnt er



links am Turm vorbei? Ich bin da mal vom Süden gekommen und hoch, also dann war der Turm links und ich bin rechts vorbei auf die Straße 

auf der Karte ist das der Sophienhofer Steig.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Dezember 2012)

Genau! Ich weis nicht genau ab wann du hoch bist aber man kann ein ganzes Stück runter bis eine Forststrasse kommt wo eine Schützhütte steht. Wenn man diese überquert kommt dann nochmal ein richtig geiles, technisches Stück. Da kommt man dann unterhalb vom Bahnhof Sophienhof raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAWKI (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

wenn Ihr den Kyffhäuser (vlt. als südlichsten Südharzrand ) mit einbeziehen möchtet, kann ich Euch, wenn die Sonne wieder etwas höher steht und meine Skisaison beendet ist, gerne mal ein paar kernige Trails zeigen. In Summe gibt´s hier auf dem kleinen Berg sicher mehr Pfade als im gesamten Südharz zusammen. Einzig verblockte Abschnitte, wie z.B. im Nordharz, sind Fehlanzeige. 

Also vlt. bis dann...

Beste Grüße

HAWKI


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Februar 2013)

Runde Sache...ich fahre ja am Kyffhäuser öfter vorbei wenn ich zu meinen Schwiegereltern muss..und schiele dann immer links den Berg rauf. Während ich mit dem anderen Auge in Richtung Freundin schiele und sie mit den Augen rollen sehe 

lange Rede gar kein Sinn...dieses Angebot nehme ich gern mal in Anspruch 

Vielleicht lässt sich ja mal was in einer  kleinen Gruppe (gibt sicher mehrere Interessenten) organisieren 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Februar 2013)

Bin da mal bei Rottleben so einen herrlichen Single-Trail auf so einer Trockenwiese am Südhang gefahren, war richtig toll. Würde mir da auch gerne was zeigen lassen. Für die großen Steinklumpen haben wir doch den Harz.


----------



## Duefid (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Würde mich da anschliessen.Hab vor einiger Zeit immer am We in rottleberode übernachtet und kenn auch ein paar Wege.

Lg


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Februar 2013)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Ihr den Kyffhäuser (vlt. als südlichsten Südharzrand ) mit einbeziehen möchtet, kann ich Euch, wenn die Sonne wieder etwas höher steht und meine Skisaison beendet ist, gerne mal ein paar kernige Trails zeigen. In Summe gibt´s hier auf dem kleinen Berg sicher mehr Pfade als im gesamten Südharz zusammen. Einzig verblockte Abschnitte, wie z.B. im Nordharz, sind Fehlanzeige.
> 
> ...



Ohh ein Auebiker

Kyffhäuser ist geiel, wenn die Sonne wieder scheint wird das dass Ziel meiner ersten großen Tour sein.
Die Trails sind nicht lang aber machen Spass.
Vorallem der von der Burgruine Rothenburg nach Kelbra runter


----------



## keyoshix (8. Februar 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ohh ein Auebiker
> 
> Kyffhäuser ist geiel, wenn die Sonne wieder scheint wird das dass Ziel meiner ersten großen Tour sein.
> Die Trails sind nicht lang aber machen Spass.
> Vorallem der von der Burgruine Rothenburg nach Kelbra runter



Ja trail abwärts an der Burgruine kenne ich.. Harter Brocken ;-) 

Tptlk.II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAWKI (9. Februar 2013)

keyoshix schrieb:


> Ja trail abwärts an der Burgruine kenne ich.. Harter Brocken ;-)
> 
> Tptlk.II



Inzwischen gab es einen Eigentümerwechsel der Rothenburg. Hier entsteht gerade so etwas wie ein Altersheim für die, die es sich leisten können. Leider auch mit Folgen für die Allgemeinheit. So besteht keine Möglichkeit mehr die Burgruine zu betreten. Dazu wurde ein Zaun um das gesamte Gelände gebaut, so daß eigentlich alle Wege u. Pfade von Kelbra kommend zu Sackgassen "befördert" wurden. Entsprechend gibt es auch für den sogenannten Rothenburger Stieg keinen Einstieg mehr an der Rothenburg. Traurig, traurig...
Aber zu dem Rothenburger Stieg gibt es auch auf der Kelbraer Seite des Kyff viel bessere Alternativen! Ich bin den, so lange es noch ging, eigentlich nur noch hoch gefahren. Bergab fand ich den nie so den Kracher. Meist feucht und rutschig und viel zu kurz.


Grüße HAWKI


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Februar 2013)

Also Hawki wenn du mal losstartest sach mal bescheid bitte.

Vor dem Zaun ging doch die Treppe runter die den Einstieg bildet.
Das ist weg? Doof war bei dem Trail das da viel im Weg lag wo man drüber steigen muss.


----------



## HAWKI (9. Februar 2013)

Der neue Zaun beginnt jetzt eine ganzes Stück weiter oben,  vlt 30 oder 50 Meter? Dadurch hast du keine Möglichkeit mehr, auf den Pfad zu kommen. Direkt vor dem alten Zaun geht links ein sehr schöner fahrbarer Weg (kein Trail) runter nach Kelbra, der ist aber durch den neuen auch versperrt. 
Es gab zahlreiche Beschwerden vorallem von Wanderern, denn gerade der Rothenburger Stieg ist ein in vielen aktuellen Karten ausgewiesener Wanderweg. Aber der neue Eigentümer hat bisher wohl immer Recht bekommen... Mein Rechtsverständnis  stößt hier auch an seine Grenzen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Februar 2013)

Das ist schon bitter wenn man von unten kommt und vorm Zaun steht


----------



## HAWKI (9. Februar 2013)

*habe ich gerade gefunden: Bericht aus der MZ 2012*

Rothenburg Ein Umweg um den Wachhund
VON KARL-HEINZ KLARNER, 03.08.12, 19:23h, aktualisiert 03.08.12, 20:31h
Bauzaun
Am Bauzaun ist für Wanderer jetzt Schluss. (FOTO: KARL-HEINZ KLARNER)
Bild als E-Card versenden Bild als E-Card versenden
KELBRA/MZ. Der Schäferhund hinter dem Bauzaun stellt die Ohren auf und neigt den Kopf leicht zur Seite. Für einen Moment wirkt das aufmerksame Tier auf dem eingezäunten Areal der historischen Rothenburg im Kyffhäusergebirge verspielt. Doch an dem Wachhund kommt im Moment kaum jemand vorbei. Das sorgt für Ärger.

Ärger, den Birgit Weckner vom Gästeservice der Stadt Kelbra und Herbert Knischka vom Kyffhäuserfremdenverkehrsverband zu spüren bekommen. Fast täglich gibt es Beschwerden von Wandersleuten, die auf dem so genannten Hauptwanderweg zwischen Wernigerode (Sachsen-Anhalt) und Eisenach (Thüringen) unterwegs sind, sagen die beiden Touristiker übereinstimmend. Schließlich konnten bis vor wenigen Monaten Wanderer die denkmalgeschützten Ruine der Rothenburg im Kyffhäuser noch inspizieren. Heute kann man nur noch von der Ferne auf die mit immensen Aufwand und Steuergeldern sanierten Mauern blicken.

Auch für Dieter Bauer aus Kelbra ist das ein unhaltbarer Zustand. Denn das Areal, das seinerzeit vom Bundesvermögensamt verkauft worden war, hat mittlerweile zum dritten Mal den Besitzer gewechselt. Heute gehört es dem Sondershäuser Unternehmer Marcel Hofsaess (Thermik Gerätebau). Der hat die Baustelle im Naturpark Kyffhäuser mittlerweile mit einem zwei Meter hohen Stahlzaun abgeriegelt. Bauer hat mehrfach an Hofsaess appelliert, den Wanderweg offen zu lassen oder zumindest am Grundstück vorbeizuführen. "Doch das war zwecklos", schimpft der Kelbraer. So müssen die Wanderer mittlerweile einen fast drei Kilometer langen Umweg in Kauf, um das Privatgelände im Naturpark zu umgehen. Ob geschichtsträchtigen Mauern überhaupt einmal für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht werden, ist derzeit völlig offen. Der Sondershäuser Unternehmer war für die MZ nicht zu erreichen.

Im Landratsamt des Kyffhäuserkreises stellt man sich indes auf die neue Situation ein. "Der Eigentümer macht nur von seinem Recht Gebrauch", zuckt Eckhard Geyer, Sachgebietsleiter Tourismus mit den Schultern, wenn die Sprache auf den versperrten Wanderweg im Naturschutzgebiet kommt. Angesichts dessen sei bereits eine Alternativroute ausgewiesen worden, die auch ausgeschildert worden sei. "Es wird sicher ein Weile brauchen, ehe der neue Weg auch angenommen wird", glaubt Geyer, zumal es momentan noch kein neues Kartenmaterial gibt. "Die Kreiskarte soll jetzt überarbeitet werden", sagt Geyer mit Blick auf den Partner, die Kartographische Kommunale Verlagsgesellschaft in Nordhausen. Insofern wird der Wachhund hinter dem Bauzaun noch den einen oder anderen frustrierten Wanderer mit gespitzten Ohren argwöhnisch mustern.

*Anmerkung von mir: ich verwette meinen Arsch, dass der liebe Herr Geyer nicht weiß wovon er spricht, wenn er von der "sogar bereits ausgewiesenen Alternativroute" redet. Weil die keine ist! Der Landkreis hat gepennt. So einfach ist das! Aber das wird der gute Mann im Leben nicht zugeben.*

Aber jetzt ist Schluß mit Meckern u. Rothenburg, denn wir kommen hier gerade ein bisschen vom Thema (Trails im Südharz) ab. Sorry!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Februar 2013)

Interessant!
Also wenn du losstartest sag brscheid.
Ich komm dann von NDH gepilgert
Vllt kommt der keyoshix auch mit


----------



## keyoshix (9. Februar 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Interessant!
> Also wenn du losstartest sag brscheid.
> Ich komm dann von NDH gepilgert
> Vllt kommt der keyoshix auch mit



Davon gehe ich aus ;-) 

Tptlk.II


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Februar 2013)

Habe heute gleich mal mit meiner Holden eine kleine Kyffhäuser-Wanderung gemacht und war wieder sehr angetan. Haben ohne groß zu suchen ein paar kleine Pfade gefunden (allerdings lagen da auch paar Bäume quer) und hatten tolle Blicke in die Aue und auf den Harz und später auch zur Windleite(/Hainleite?) rüber. 
Ich hatte aber auch den Eindruck, daß man durch ungeschicktes Fahren schnell mal ordentlich und steile Höhenmeter machen kann.


----------



## fm7775 (11. Februar 2013)

und dafür ist wieder das garmin gps62s gut


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Februar 2013)

aber nur wenn die pfade auch verzeichnet sind 

ich liebäugel ja mit der "rechten hangseite"...wie heißt das nest?...steintalleben. Das sieht mir da schon recht anspruchsvoll aus

aber wie der ritter schon sagt...wennste unten bist, biste unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (11. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## HAWKI (13. Februar 2013)

Die Kyffhäuser-Südseite bietet tatsächlich mehr Trails, als der Nordhang. Aber in der Nähe von Steintalleben gibt es nur einen ziemlich zugewucherten Trail. Mehr Potenzial finden wir oberhalb von Bad Frankenhausen und bis zur Barbarossahöhle. Teilweise heftig verwurzelt aber auch schöne flowige Sachen können wir da fahren. Vorteil auf dieser Hangseite: meist besseres Wetter mit manchmal + 5 Grad Temperaturunterschied zur Kelbraer Seite und natürlich der trockenere Karstboden gegenüber der roten Lehmpaste und Unmengen Laub am Nordhang.


Foto oberhalb Bad Frankenhausen (Georgshöhe). Kurz aber knackig!
Am Südhang gibt es einige mehr oder weniger bekannte Höhlen, die man alle über schöne Trails erreicht. Und wer ein bisschen klettern kann

dem zeigen wir auch gerne die Opferspalte

Also vlt. bis bald mal...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Februar 2013)

Also vlt. bis bald mal...[/quote]

Ist das als Einladung gemeint? Nur zu, micha.qlb und hasifisch können bezeugen, daß wir zahlreiche und dankbare Gäste sind.


----------



## HAWKI (11. Mai 2013)

...will hiermit diesem Thread nach drei Monaten Pause mal ein wenig Leben einhauchen.

Mein Vorschlag: Kyffhäuser am Pfingstmontag. Total Traillastig - definitiv nix für Treckingräder (Tour ca. 50 km u. 1.200 bis 1.500 hm). Moderates Tempo - kein Rennen!

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. Mai 2013)

Wenns vom Wetter her passt würde ich mitkommen. 
Wo wäre der Treffpunkt?


----------



## HAWKI (11. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich es mir aussuchen darf: Kelbra, Parkplatz am Stausee (Restaurant Seeblick) Abfahrt 9:30 Uhr


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. Mai 2013)

Das wäre für mich auch perfekt.
 Komm bestimmt schon mit dem Bike von NDH


----------



## xtinto (13. Mai 2013)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir aussuchen darf: Kelbra, Parkplatz am Stausee (Restaurant Seeblick) Abfahrt 9:30 Uhr


 
Wenn noch ne MTB-länge frei ist würde ich mich gern mit anschliessen!?


----------



## HAWKI (14. Mai 2013)

@ xtinto: klar kannst du mitkommen! Mit dir sind wir bis jetzt fünf. Alles bis ca. 10 ist ok - bei mehr Leuten geht die Warterei bergauf und bergab los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (14. Mai 2013)

Super 

Ist der "Parkplatz am Stausee" der Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite bevor es per Strasse hoch auf den Kyffi geht?


----------



## HAWKI (14. Mai 2013)

... der ist es!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Mai 2013)

Bin schon echt gespannt auf die Tour
Ist irgendwo einkehren geplant oder soll ich lieber ein Schnittchen schmieren?


----------



## ratti16 (14. Mai 2013)

Klingt doch super!


----------



## HAWKI (15. Mai 2013)

Bad Frankenhausen oder die Barbarossahöhle bieten sich für eine längere Pause an. Ansonsten werden wir sicher an einigen Aussichtspunkten immer mal eine Riegel (Affenbrot-) Pause machen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Mai 2013)

Dann muss ja nur noch das Wetter hinhauen
Wenn wir bei der Barbarossahöhle rauskommen ist das dann der Trail wo man Spielplatz raus kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAWKI (15. Mai 2013)

Ich überlege gerade wo der Spielplatz ist .... ich glaube ja. Es gibts ja eigentlich nur den einen vernünftigen Pfad in der Nähe der Höhle.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Mai 2013)

Würde auch gerne mitkommen!
Kann man den Parkplatz am Stausee verfehlen oder gibt es da nur einen?
Hätte übrigens dann für Mitfahrer aus Richtung Halle noch Platz im Auto.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich nicht. Der Name des Restaurant steht auch glaub ich groß dran. 

Ich werd in Auleben parken und am Stausee entlang zum Parkplatz stoßen. Da bin ich wenigstens ein bissel warm


----------



## HAWKI (19. Mai 2013)

Die Wetterprognose für morgen sieht alles andere als gut aus. Ich werde am Pfingstmontag 7:30 Uhr hier im Forum schreiben, ob es Sinn macht zu starten. Mit einem Schauer habe ich kein Problem, aber bei Dauerregen sollten wir die Tour verschieben. Nasse Wurzeltrails sind :kotz:

Der Parkplatz am Seeblick ist sehr einfach zu finden. In Kelbra in Richtung Sondershausen fahren, aus dem Ort raus seht Ihr rechts den See, bleibt auf der Straße bis rechter Hand der erste Parklplatz kommt. Dann guckt Ihr auch schon auf das Restaurant Seeblick.

Also dann bis morgen früh - drückt die Daumen, dass das Wetter passt!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Mai 2013)

Daumen drück ich schon seit einer Woche


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Mai 2013)

Gegen nasse Wurzeln habe ich nix, nur Dauerregen wäre nicht so meins.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

würde mich gerne auch anschliessen. Entgegen meiner bisherigen Planung, kann ich doch fahren.

Vermutlich werde ich mit Trailbiker anlanden.
Tim


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Mai 2013)

Super wenn du mitkommst
Hast meine Mail gelesen?


----------



## xtinto (19. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist es leider umgedreht.....entgegen meiner Planung muss ich leider absagen 
Würde mich aber gern bei einer der nächsten Touren mit anhängen


----------



## HAWKI (20. Mai 2013)

Moin,

momentan haben wir in Kelbra noch leichten Regen, aber auf dem Niederschlagsradar sieht´s gut aus. Bis 9:00 Uhr sollte es durch sein. Ich würde sagen: *wir starten wie geplant 9:30 Uhr*!

Regenjacke einstecken und los!

Bis dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Mai 2013)

Das klingt gut, danke!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Mai 2013)

Moin! Super, bis gleich!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo! 
Möcht mich nochmal für die tolle Führung bedanken!! War ein toller Tag bei dem ich nur staunen konnte was ihr so drauf habt.

Wieviel Kilometer und Höhenmeter waren es den?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Mai 2013)

Grüße auch aus Halle an die Kyffhäuser-Fraktion! Die Tour hat richtig Spaß gemacht, tolle Wege und wunderschöne Ausblicke. Selbst Kaffee und Bratwurst haben gepasst. Und nicht zu vergessen die kulturellen und historischen Anmerkungen.
Gerne wieder eine Tour mit euch, danke!


----------



## HAWKI (21. Mai 2013)

Es waren ca. 45 km und 1150 hm (+ 2 Kilo Schlamm am Bike und 1 an den Klamotten). Gerne wieder mit Euch! Im übrigen lasse ich mir auch gerne mal eine andere Gegend zeigen!


----------



## GreenCypress (21. Mai 2013)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Es waren ca. 45 km und 1150 hm (+ 2 Kilo Schlamm am Bike und 1 an den Klamotten). Gerne wieder mit Euch! Im übrigen lasse ich mir auch gerne mal eine andere Gegend zeigen!



Hallo,
Der Olli hat seine erste echte Tour überlebt, auch dank der tollen Fürsorge durch Axel. Im Anhang mein Mitschnitt der Tour. 
Bis zum nächstem Mal.


----------



## AUEBIKER (25. Mai 2013)

Lutz ist nicht umsonst unser Auebiker-Kyffhäuser-König


----------



## chris_a4 (29. Mai 2013)

hallo, könnt ihr die tour nochmal posten.. bin auf der suche nach einer schönen tour für den 8.6. - 9.6. im Südharz.

vielleicht habt ihr noch andere tipps.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. Juli 2013)

Wirds denn eigentlich eine Wiederholungstour geben?
Vielleicht bei besseren Wetter...würd mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAWKI (15. Juli 2013)

Bin gerade am Urlaubstasche packen. Anfang können wir uns gerne wieder mal im Kyff verabreden.

Bis denne...


----------



## Dclaw (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin zwar noch ziehmlich Jung Fahre aber gerne mit'n Bike durch die Gegend und auch sehr gerne Trails ich kann euch sehr den Trail in Sittichenbach empfehlen oder dein in Richtung Eisleben also ich muss sagen sie gefallen mir sehr gut (;


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Oktober 2013)

Bitte etwas genauer, welche Trails genau?


----------



## Dclaw (12. Oktober 2013)

Wie meinst du das ? Also es sind Singeltrails mit schönen Sprüngen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine eine genaue Beschreibung der Lage der Pfade. Bin selber schon um Sittichenbach herum unterwegs gewesen und fand es auch landschaftlich schön, nur habe ich keine anspruchsvollen Wege gefunden. Und da ist's sehr schön, wenn wenn ein "Sittichenbach-Versteher" einen auf die Sprünge helfen kann.


----------



## Dclaw (13. Oktober 2013)

Okay also wenn du den sogenannten roten Berg hinauf fährst dann ist am Ende wie eine Kreuzung wo ein Jägerstand steht dort fährst du rechts bis in den Wald da gehts dann um die Ecke und da ist auch mit einem blauen Pfeil gekennzeichnet das dieser Singeltrail dort anfängt du fährst in bis zum Schluss und kommst dann auf einer Wiese raus wo zu Links fahren musst anschließend kommt ein hohes schmales Gebäude an diesem vorbei und dann bist du auch schon mitten in Sittichenbach. Ich und meine Kumpels machen das ziehmlich oft und es ist sehr geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Oktober 2013)

Guck ich mir irgendwann mal an, danke!


----------



## Dclaw (13. Oktober 2013)

Bitte ist echt schön da und auch schön anspruchsvoll mit'n fully noch geiler 
...was hast du für'n Bike ? 

Richtung Eisleben ist auch noch ein schöner aber den kann man leider nicht erklären :/


----------



## __U3__ (5. Oktober 2015)

2013 ist ja schon ne ganze Ecke vorbei....

Wollte mal ne Runde mit meiner Freundin im Harz drehen, mit der HSB Richtung Stiege oder Benneckenstein und mit'm Bike zurück nach Nordhausen. Sollte so 40-50km werden. Gibt's da irgendwelche Trails, oder sind dort wirklich nur Forstautobahnen wie es hier den Anschein hat? Kann ich mir eigentlich garnicht vorstellen, da gibt es doch sicher irgendwas???


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. Oktober 2015)

Stiege-Carlsturm-fast komplett über Trails nach Sophienhof-hinter dem See den Trail bis kurz vor die B81-dann Netzkater- Ilfeld-Sachswerfen- Nordhausen


----------



## __U3__ (5. Oktober 2015)

So ungefähr war auch mein Plan, taugt Benneckenstein als Ausgangspunkt und der rot markierte Weg bei gpsies.com was?
Muss auch mal nen Plan bei outdooractive einzeichnen wg Streckenlänge, evtl plane ich mal Brandesbachtal Hufhaus Falkenstein und weiter über Neustadt und Bomberg mit ein...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. Oktober 2015)

Hmm...ich würd dann eher Trautenstein nehmen.
Fährt man quasi von Nord nach Süd. Wirklich lang ist die Tour dann nicht. Auch ist sie recht schnell da man viel bergab fährt.
Dann würd ich am Netzkater BHF hoch Richtung Spinne wo es links Huf Haus und rechts Poppenturm geht.
Ich würd dann rechts in Richtung Poppenturm bis zur Spinne, nicht hoch zum Turm sondern den Weg Richtung Falkenstein.
Entweder den Trail oder einfach weiter geradeaus. Macht dann auch recht Spass.
Bei Komoot hab ich ein Trail dort als Highlight markiert.
Richtig abgebogen und ihr ballert auf nen Trail bis kurz vor Neustadt.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Februar 2016)

Hier ist ja schon länger nichts mehr los 

Gibt es hier eigentlich MTBler, die sich in der Gegend um Stolberg auskennen und ggf. ein paar Trailtourentips haben?

Gerne per Unterhaltung


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Februar 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hier ist ja schon länger nichts mehr los
> 
> Gibt es hier eigentlich MTBler, die sich in der Gegend um Stolberg auskennen und ggf. ein paar Trailtourentips haben?
> 
> Gerne per Unterhaltung



Also falls die Wege nicht problematisch sind dann doch lieber öffentlich. Denn da will ich auch mal rumfahren und lese daher sehr gerne mit.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Februar 2016)

Wirf mal in OSM bei Stolberg einen Blick auf die bezeichneten gepunkteten Wege Oberer Bandweg (westlich) und Unterer Bandweg links östlich der Stadt und des Thyratales, außerdem Alte Poststraße/Auerbergsrasse hoch Richtung Naturressort Schindelbruch, weiter Straße der Lieder zum Josephskreuz, Abfahrt zum Parkplatz/Forsthaus Auerberg, über die Wiese zum Franketeich, Trail rechts vorbei, Stück Asphalt dann über Damm Maliniusteich zur Heiligenbergquelle, oberer Poetenweg nach Straßberg. Richtung Silberhütte dann rechts der Straße die Kuhzahl bis Abzweig links Bergbaulehrpfad, dann rechts zum Birnbaumteich hoch, links vorbei, wieder hoch zur Kuhzahl und links rein Trail runter zum Schaubergwerk Glasebach. Straßberg, Milchweg nach Westen zum Gräfingründer Teich, Güntersberger Stadtweg, Kaltes Tal Wanderweg nach Stolberg.
Zum Beispiel.
Das ist was ich so kenne und ganz nett ist.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2016)

@ohmtroll 

Hey, danke für den Tip - schaut ja schon  nicht schlecht aus. Wir waren am Wochenende in der Gegend, sehr schön dort 

Leider findet man als Ortsunkundige ja die schönen Trails nicht, deshalb hier die Frage. Hast Du (oder auch jemand anders) noch andere Tips?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2016)

In diesem Tourenbericht wird in der Ecke "Ilfeld, Poppenberg, Neustädter Talsperre, Sophienhof" beradelt. Mit einer guten Karte müsste man den groben Verlauf etwa nachvollziehen können:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/12...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Februar 2016)

Danke RR, der Traitech Bericht war an mir vorbeigegangen. 
Die Ecke ist super ob nun trail vom Sophienhof-Teich runter, Bielsteine runter (die sind dann wohl Gottestal hochgefahren scheint es), vom Poppenberg runter, oder der unterm Schloßkopf.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Februar 2016)

@ohmtroll: ist es sehr dreist zu fragen, ob Du Dich nach höflicher Anfrage und entsprechender Absprache auch als Guide zur Verfügung stellen würdest?


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Februar 2016)

@Ritter Runkel Natürlich bin ich zeitlich passend gern behilflich soweit mein Motor wieder läuft, der tuckert zur Zeit nur. 
ich würde aber nicht so gern Trailtech ins Geschäft pullern wollen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Februar 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Ritter Runkel Natürlich bin ich zeitlich passend gern behilflich soweit mein Motor wieder läuft, der tuckert zur Zeit nur.
> ich würde aber nicht so gern Trailtech ins Geschäft pullern wollen.



Das Problem ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber das tust Du in meinem Fall bestimmt nicht, da ich mir eine Tour durch diese Ecke sonst allein zurechtgebastelt hätte, kenne sie ja etwas vom Wandern. Diese Kartenguckerei und das Planen macht mir einfach Spaß, das möchte ich nicht völlig abgeben.
In Sachen Fahrtechnik sieht das schon anders aus, da habe ich gar nix gegen gewerbliche Hilfe.

Ich frage einfach mal bei Gelegenheit an und dann werde ich ja sehen.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich frage einfach mal bei Gelegenheit an und dann werde ich ja sehen.


Dann würde ich mich bei entsprechend freien Zeitspitzen anschließen.
Im Gegenzug könnte ich hier vor der Haustür mal die Trails (*) vorstellen.
Auch wenn der @ohmtroll diese schon kennt und gefahren ist. 

(*) alles legale Wege natürlich. Schließlich sind wir in Thüringen und haben ein Waldgesetz.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Februar 2016)

Geiler Bericht, hab den garnicht wahr genommen. Danke Ritter Runkel

Bei Komoot habe ich ein paar Trails dieser Tour im Laufe letzten Jahres gekennzeichnet

Mehr folgt dieses Jahr


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2016)

... hey, hier kommt ja was ins rollen 

Dabei : daumen:

@Trialbiker82  : wo/wie finde ich die denn bei Komoot?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Februar 2016)

Moin! 
Wenn du die Karte offen hast gehst auf Mountainbike und dann ranzoomen.
Dann sieht man die roten Sternchen.
Ansonsten findest du mich unter marcusen

Noch eine Anmerkung zwecks Tour.
Ich finde man kann Sophienhof wunderbar mit den Carlsturm verbinden.
Von NDH bis Carlsturm fährt man keine Trails aber ab Carlsturm wird es dann richtig spassig.
Wenn man den Poppenturm noch mit nehmen mag ist das ne ordentliche Tour die schon was abverlangt...kilometertechnisch gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Februar 2016)

@Trialbiker82: habe mich jetzt mal bei Komoot an Dich drangehängt und werde mir mal Deine Touren in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen. Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. Februar 2016)

Hey Ritter Runkel!
Ja gern, dafür ist ja Komoot da


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Februar 2016)

Eine Handvoll Hallenser würden am 6.März (sofern es nicht abartig schüttet) gerne die schönen Pfade des Südharzes abradeln. Wer möchte mitfahren und vor allem: wer würde sie uns zeigen? Eine Riesenrunde sollte es wegen unserer eher dünnen Winterkondition nicht werden. Bergab dürft ihr uns sehr gerne alles abverlangen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Februar 2016)

Falls Ihr es wegen der sehr schlammigen Wege etc. für eine Schnapsidee haltet, so lasse ich mich auch gerne belehren.


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Februar 2016)

Bin am von Dir genannten und auch dem darauf folgenden WE nicht abkömmlich, sonst gerne.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Februar 2016)

Kein Problem, habe ja noch ein paar Alternativ-Touren für diesen Sonntag. Die Ilfelder Gegend bleibt auf meinem Plan. Später ist dann auch die Kondition besser (hoffentlich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Februar 2016)

Nabend!
Naja ich würd euch sehr gern auf ne Runde mitnehmen. Das mit dem Schlam ist ja in unseren Sport nebensächlich

Wenn würd ich die Tour gern erstmal allein abfahren um zu sehen welche Überraschung der Forst dieses Jahr bereit hält.
Die letzten Jahre gabs da leider etliche unschöne Überraschungen

Was die Kondition angeht...jupp braucht man.
Solch zusammhängenden Trailtouren wie im Oberharz wären schön aber ist leider nicht so
Dafür landschaftlich ein Traum


----------



## kalihalde (22. Februar 2016)

´n Abend allerseits,

wäre schön, wenn am 06.03.2016 eine kleine Tour im Südharz zustande käme und bis dahin der Regen wieder aufhört.
Ist es eigentlich ketzerisch, mit der HSB bis Sophienhof oder Benneckenstein zu shutteln?

Mit freundlichem Glückauf
kalihalde


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Februar 2016)

Könnte man Benneckenstein dann zum Carlsturm-Sophienhof-Poppenturm-Neustadt-Ilfeld
Oder Neustadt auslassen und dann nochmal Bilsteine und Wetterfahne Ilfeld.
Ist dann ne richtig ordentlich Tour mit vielen Höhenmeter.
Winter sollte aber nicht nochmal ausbrechen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Februar 2016)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Könnte man Benneckenstein dann zum Carlsturm-Sophienhof-Poppenturm-Neustadt-Ilfeld
> Oder Neustadt auslassen und dann nochmal Bilsteine und Wetterfahne Ilfeld.
> Ist dann ne richtig ordentlich Tour mit vielen Höhenmeter.
> Winter sollte aber nicht nochmal ausbrechen



Könntest Du das grob in Zahlen (km, hm) ausdrücken? Meine Form ist für Winterende nicht so übel, absolut gesehen aber naja ... ich denke, eine ruhig gefahrene mittlere Runde sollte gehen. Meine Mitfahrer muss ich da noch hochnotpeinlich befragen. Bisher wären wir zu viert (incl. Kalihalde).


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Februar 2016)

Moin
Ich plan die Tour mal über Komoot und mach das öffentlich.
Kilometertechnisch wirds vllt gehen aber Hm sind ordentlich. Vorallem weil da teils schöne Rampen sind.


----------



## elster (23. Februar 2016)

Habe dazu auch mal einen Tourenvorschlag in Planung:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fqeivyvgffbiybkj
Fahre meine Routen mit GPS-Tracks.com auf der Basis von Topokarten.


----------



## __U3__ (26. Februar 2016)

Die Ecke wollte ich auch unbedingt mal mit meiner Freundin abfahren, Trailbiker82 hat ja schon einige gute Tips geliefert.
Hat aber Ende letzten Jahres noch nicht geklappt, 1160hm bin ich nach'm Winter aber raus bei Euch Konditionsbolzen haha...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Februar 2016)

Tach auch!
Danke U2, ich versuch gern zu helfen

Wissen die Ritter Runkel und co Meute denn schon wo sie starten wollen?
Ich würd euch mal ne Tour zurecht planen.

Die Tour von Elster ist gut aber man muss bedenken das ab Ilfeld zurück nach Sophienhof es fast nur bergauf geht (abgesehen vom Carlshaus)
Dennoch ne schöne Tour

Ich werd am 6ten raus sein.
Das wäre für mich ne HauruckAktion was Bodenbeschaffenheit und Kondition angeht.

schönes Wochenende


----------



## CarloDiamant (27. Februar 2016)

Grüßt euch,

Ritter ich habe deine Mail erhalten. Ihr könnt mich am 06.03. mit einplanen. Wollte schon immer mal die Region da antesten. Ich komme von Wernigerode aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Februar 2016)

Danke für Eure Mithilfe, aber ich blase das jetzt mal für mich ab, ehe ich mich noch völlig verrenne.
Wir werden am Sonntag gemütlich die Saale-Horizontale langeiern, die hatte ich eh auf dem Plan B und passt besser zum "Anradeln".
Und wenn die Tage länger und die Kondition besser wird, wird die Halle-Bande die "elster-Tour" nachfahren. Da melde ich mich aber auf jeden Fall, vielleicht finden sich dann Streckenkundige und Mitfahrer.
Carlo, kannst ja gerne mit nach Jena kommen, falls Dir die Anfahrt nicht zu viel wird.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2016)

Eine Anfrage an die Kyffhäuser-Versteher unter Euch: wie ist z.Z. die Wegesituation an der Rothenburg? Kann man den Rothenburgstieg wieder fahren oder ist die Rothenburg immer noch großräumiggesperrt? Und wenn es so ist: gibt es eine gute Alternative, um spaßig nach Kelbra zu kommen?	Danke!


----------



## WvN (17. April 2016)

Ich war vorhin erst dort. Es ist auch weiterhin nicht möglich von oben her auf den Trail zu kommen. Da ist jetzt sogar teilweise der Parkplatz mit eingezäunt. 
Ich bin dann am alten Steinbruch runter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2016)

Nennt sich dieser Weg hinterm Steinbruch "Steintalweg"? 
Und kannst Du links (westl.) der Strasse etwas empfehlen? Daß es dort nette Abfahrten gibt, weiß ich. Nur kriege ich auf der Karte beim besten Willen die gefahrenen Wege nicht mehr zusammen.


----------



## WvN (18. April 2016)

Der "Steintalweg" ist genau zwischen Rothenburg und Steinbruch ("Borntal"). Den "Steintalweg" bin ich letztes Jahr mal gefahren, da geht es aber nicht wirklich gut runter. 
Links kann ich dir leider nichts empfehlen, da muss ich selber nächstes Mal was suchen. Zur Not halt mal von Kelbra her hoch fahren uns schauen wie weit man kommt. Rein theoretisch müsste man auf den "Eselstieg" und damit auch auf den "Rothenburger Sommerwandsweg" noch drauf kommen (z.B ein kurzes Stück den Hang runter vom "Wasserweg").
@Ritter Runkel Bist Du öfers dort zum Fahren?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. April 2016)

Leider nein, daher frage ich hier ja. Ab und an war ich schon im Kyffhäuser (u.a. bei einer von HAWKI geführten tollen Tour #57 ) und weiß, daß es dort sehr schöne Ecken und spaßige Pfade gibt. Nur finde ich das meiste nicht mehr auf der Karte.
Ich plane gerade eine längere Tour und eine Etappe führt über den Kyffhäuser. Und da wir ab Kelbra faul sind und fast nur noch Asphalt fahren, wollte ich im K. wenigstens ein paar schöne Wege haben. An der Südseite werden wir den Pfad durch die trockenen Karstwiesen mitnehmen, leider verkehrt herum. 
Mit Steintalweg und Borntal blick ich jetzt nicht wirklich durch: zwischen Rothenburgstieg und Steinbruch finde ich keinen Weg. Erst östlich vom Steinbruch kommt der Steintalweg, noch weiter östlich das Borntal.
"Eselstieg" und "Rothenburger Sommerwandsweg" wären eine Variante, falls das Imperium des Landlords nicht so weit reicht. Wie sind diese Wege beschaffen?


----------



## WvN (18. April 2016)

Sorry für das Missverständnis. Ich meine den Steinbruch Heiliger Born, also direkt am Borntal. Am alten Steinbruch war ich auch, bin dann aber wieder rumgedreht da dort viel Holzbruch im weg lag. 
Wie gesagt, man müsste auch ohne den Grundstücksbesitzer an Bein zu pinkeln auf die Wege kommen. Ich hätte gestern einfach mal gucken sollen. Genau von dort kamen mir nämlich gestern auch zwei Wanderer entgegen.  Es kann halt sein, dass man ein kurzes Stück (paar Meter) den Hang runter muss. Über die derzeitige Beschaffenheit kann ich dir gerade nichts sagen.
Ich plane das aber mal mit für die nächste Runde in drei Wochen ein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. April 2016)

Unsere Tour ist erst in der letzten Maiwoche, solange kann ich auch noch umplanen. Wäre sehr schön, wenn Du mal den aktuellen Stand mitteilen könntest. Sowas wie Unmengen an umgefallenen Bäumen sind für uns nicht so gut, da wir mit Packtaschen unterwegs sind, da macht das Drüberheben und Umtragen noch mehr Freude. Für die Abfahrten soll das mit dem Gepäck aber ansonsten keine Rolle spielen.
Wir haben in Bad Frankenhausen auch einen "Ruhetag" geplant, d.h. wir fahren eine Runde ohne Gepäck. Mehr so zum Landschaft (Unstrut-und Wipperdurchbruch) angucken, nur die letzten Meter (Ecke "Elefantenklo") soll es holpern. Kann man das so stehen lassen oder geht das gar nicht?

https://www.komoot.de/tour/6827504#previewMap

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## WvN (19. April 2016)

Ich werde dich auf dem laufenden halten. 
Um Bad Frankenhausen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, sollte aber kein Problem werden. Du hast recht, auf den letzten Metern wird es interessant


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. April 2016)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WvN (2. Mai 2016)

Also hier ein kleiner Lagebreicht. Ich war gestern unterwesg um die Wege mal auszukundschaften. Ich bin von Kelbra den "Krummer Weg" hoch bis zu Spitze und dann scharf links den "Eselstieg" hoch. Das ist ja einer der Weg die von der Rothenburg noch runter führen. Um es kurz zu machen, die Wege sind fahrbar aber wirklich Freude kommt dabei nicht auf. Es liegen quasi überall viel Herbstlaub, Sturmbruch und teils handballgroße Steine rum. Von oben her kommt man nur ein paar Meter weit, da dort ein dicker Baum Quer über den Weg liegt. Die Verbindung zum "Sommerwandweg" ist komplett zugewuchert. Über den Wasserweg kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Ich hoffe das hilft erstmal ein bisschen weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Mai 2016)

WvN schrieb:


> Also hier ein kleiner Lagebreicht. Ich war gestern unterwesg um die Wege mal auszukundschaften. Ich bin von Kelbra den "Krummer Weg" hoch bis zu Spitze und dann scharf links den "Eselstieg" hoch. Das ist ja einer der Weg die von der Rothenburg noch runter führen. Um es kurz zu machen, die Wege sind fahrbar aber wirklich Freude kommt dabei nicht auf. Es liegen quasi überall viel Herbstlaub, Sturmbruch und teils handballgroße Steine rum. Von oben her kommt man nur ein paar Meter weit, da dort ein dicker Baum Quer über den Weg liegt. Die Verbindung zum "Sommerwandweg" ist komplett zugewuchert. Über den Wasserweg kann ich leider nichts sagen.
> Ich hoffe das hilft erstmal ein bisschen weiter.



Danke, dann weiß ich zumindest, wo ich nicht fahren werde! ich werde es westlich der Strasse probieren.


----------



## WvN (2. Mai 2016)

Von wo aus wollt ihr denn genau runter fahren? In etwa Höhe Fernsehturm?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Mai 2016)

Ich würde so fahren:

https://www.komoot.de/tour/6827472/zoom


----------



## WvN (3. Mai 2016)

Vorschlag, fahrt in Richtung Fernsehturm und dann den Hademarstieg in Richtung Rothenburg. Dann von dort aus in Richtung der Bratwurst, die dann runter und "unter dem Kyffhäuser" rüber nach Tilleda. Von dort aus dann schön ruhig nach Ichstedt. Dort trefft ihr dann wieder auf die von dir geplante Strecke.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dnhckophbhfnpmsy

Gerade den ertsen Teil bis Tilleda fahre ich gern, der ist gut fahrbar und macht Spaß. Und so umgehst du von Kelbra bis Hackpfüffel nur Radweg zu fahren.


----------



## HAWKI (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
die Rothenburg könnt Ihr inzwischen getrost vergessen. Es gibt einen sehr schönen Trail ins Kirchtal Kelbra. D.h. von oben (Fernsehturm) bis unten ca. 60 % Trailanteil. Habe sicher auch GPS Daten; muß ich mal suchen. (Sende diese aber nur per pers. Benachrichtigung.). Und wenn´s zeitlich passt, kann ich´s Euch gerne zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparta (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo, ich kenne mich hier am KYF etwas aus.

Von unterhalb des Fernsehturms kann man sehr gut den Kammweg nehmen.

Man sollte den nächsten weg bis zum Tannenberg nehmen, da kurz hoch fahren/ schieben.

Danach schlängelt sich der "Trail" (da ist eine breite Rinne in der Mitte) nach Kelbra runter.

Ansonsten sind die schönen Trails ehr von Bad Fankenhausen zu erreichen, starten tut der an dem kleinen Parkplatz über den Stadtpark. Da kann ma auch mit dem Enduro schon gut Spaß haben.

Die App "Locus Map Free" hat sich als sehr Praktisch raus gestellt.

Da bei der Karte "4UMaps" einstellen und die Trails sind rot markiert.


----------



## Sparta (9. Mai 2016)

Sry, doppelt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Mai 2016)

Danke! Die Trail oberhalb Bad Frankenhausen schauen wir uns einen Tag vorher an, kenne die auch schon ein wenig.

Die Qual der Wahl: Kirchtal oder Kammweg? Ich schaue es mir noch mal genau auf der Karte an.


----------



## Sparta (10. Mai 2016)

Bad F lohnt der Rudolfstieg von dem Parkplatz weg, der läuft am Hang Lang. Von dem kannst du auch weiter auf den "Schwarzer Weg" zum Kyf.
Richtung Kelbra könnte ma über den Tanneberg oder links neben dem Tannenberg geht ein Trail nach Kelbra.


----------



## tobone (18. Juli 2016)

Der dritte Thread wo ich was reinschreibe ;-)
Deshalb in Kurzform
Wir übernachten in Ilfeld
Von da aus suchen wir tagestouren. Möglichst traillastig. Gern auch länger und anspruchsvoll. Gern auch gos Daten.
Was ich bisher gefunden habe geht eher vom Harz wechhh. Wir wollen von Ilfeld eher inne Harz  rein. !


----------



## yellowstone1972 (4. September 2016)

Ich war letztens auf einem kurzen Abstecher im Kyffhäuser unterwegs und habe viele kleine Trails gesehen. Leider war nicht genügend Zeit um alles zu erkunden. Gibt es hier Locals im Forum die noch weitere Tipps oder komplette "best off" Touren haben?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. September 2016)

Im Frühjahr gab es hier im Forum so eine Südharz-Tour-Idee. Die wollen wir jetzt (am 18.9.) durchziehen. Wenn wir nur eine Ahnung hätten, wo man am besten lang fährt und vor allem wie man am spaßigsten (!!!) die erkurbelten Höhenmeter wieder vernichtet. Wer kann helfen? Entweder als Guide oder mit prima Streckentipps. Das hier ist meine Planungsgrundlage:

https://www.komoot.de/tour/10244935/zoom

Was geht da besser? Kann man ohne großen Aufwand noch ein paar von den Pfaden zwischen Ilfeld und Poppenberg mit reinnehmen? Und lohnt der große Bogen westlich um Sophienhof? Bei ca. 50 km und 1100 hm sollte es ungefähr bleiben. Und: je gröber umso besser (gilt aber nur bergab).  

Ich hoffe auf Südharzversteher und sage schon mal "Danke"!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. September 2016)

Hallo Herr Runkel!
Auf der Tour von Komoot habt ihr den Carlsturm vergessen. Der ist wie der Poppenturm ein Besuch wert.
Von ihm aus gehts auch lustig Richtung Sophienhof bergab.
Von wo aus startet ihr? Immernoch Ilfeld?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. September 2016)

Ilfeld liegt halt verkehrstechnisch gut und bietet zum Tourschluss 'ne Abfahrt. Gibt es auch einen Nachteil oder besseren Start?

Hm, ist dieser merkwürdige Kringel nordöstlich nicht der Carlsturm?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. September 2016)

Moin! Stimmt hast recht, da ist der Carlsturm mit dabei.
Hatte nicht so nah ran gezoomt

Hab mal ne Tour zusammen gestellt als Alternative.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/12159833

Ich weis jetzt nicht ob ihr nur biken wollt oder auch ein bissel was entdecken wollt.
Ich habe die Burgruine Hohenstein bei Neustadt hinzugefügt. Außerdem kommt ihr an der Neustädter Talsperre vorbei.
Kurz vor Stiege müsstet ihr 2km Strasse fahren, die aber recht wenig befahren wird.
Am Radeweghaus (Parkplatz) steht ne Gulaschkanone...sehr lecker da
Bis zum Carlsturm fährt man halt nur Wald-/ Forstweg, lässt sich aber schöne fahren das die Anstiege moderat sind und es wenige Rampen gibt.

Würdet ihr hier eventuell bescheid geben ob ihr fahrt? Falls das Wetter passt, ich fit bin würd ich mitkommen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. September 2016)

Wir haben den 18. September auf dem Plan, ist ein Sonntag. Schön, wenn Du dabei sein könntest.

Gerne auch was entdecken. In Anbetracht der knappen Zeit würde ich mich allerdings im Zweifel lieber für 'ne rumplige Abfahrt als ein nette Burgruine entscheiden. Am besten, es liegt eh auf dem Weg.

Kannst Du bitte Deinen Tourenvorschlag öffentlich machen, jedenfalls komme ich nicht auf die Seite.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. September 2016)

Jo sollte frei sein!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. September 2016)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Jo sollte frei sein!



Hatte von den Wegen an der Talsperre auch schon gutes gehört, das passt. Höhenmetermäßig ist noch etwas Luft:
wäre es da möglich noch ein paar schnucklige Abfahrten im Bereich Poppenberg und/oder Herzberg-Wetterfahne einzubauen?


----------



## RK85 (8. September 2016)

Also am Popenturm Turm geht nen super flowiger Trail runter ist bei komoot auch als Highlight eingezeichnet. S1+ und S2 Wege habe ich dort leider noch nicht gefunden. Deswegen geht's dieses Wochenende auch wider zum Brocken.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. September 2016)

Könnte man den Trail vom Poppenturm ändern um in Ilfeld raus zu kommen.
Dann wieder hoch zu den Bilsteinen, Zur Wetterfahne und wieder runter.
Das könnt ihr dann fahren und ich schiebe falls ich mit komme


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. September 2016)

Jopp 


RK85 schrieb:


> Also am Popenturm Turm geht nen super flowiger Trail runter ist bei komoot auch als Highlight eingezeichnet. S1+ und S2 Wege habe ich dort leider noch nicht gefunden. Deswegen geht's dieses Wochenende auch wider zum Brocken.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Jopp den hab ich als Highlight gekennzeichnet


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. September 2016)

RK85 schrieb:


> Also am Popenturm Turm geht nen super flowiger Trail runter ist bei komoot auch als Highlight eingezeichnet. S1+ und S2 Wege habe ich dort leider noch nicht gefunden. Deswegen geht's dieses Wochenende auch wider zum Brocken.



Der ist auch schon in die Tour von Trailbiker82 eingebaut. Parkplatz Radeweghaus (Gulaschkanone) habe ich auch gefunden. Den Rest schau ich mir heute abend in Ruhe an.


----------



## RK85 (8. September 2016)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Jopp
> 
> 
> Jopp den hab ich als Highlight gekennzeichnet



Marcusen bei komoot?

Den bin ich auch jetzt schon mehrfach gefahren nur halt immer vom Popenturm aus hinter der kleinen Hütte direkt am Turm 
100m rein kommt man auf nen Weg den Man bei Komoot auch sieht und kommt dann auch auf den Trail direkt vom Turm aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. September 2016)

yellowstone1972 schrieb:


> Ich war letztens auf einem kurzen Abstecher im Kyffhäuser unterwegs und habe viele kleine Trails gesehen. Leider war nicht genügend Zeit um alles zu erkunden. Gibt es hier Locals im Forum die noch weitere Tipps oder komplette "best off" Touren haben?



Frage mal bei HAWKI an, der hat uns mal sehr schön durch den Kyffhäuser geleitet. Tolle Strecken und schöne Geschichten zur Region.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. September 2016)

Moin!
Wer Bock auf ne Tour durch den Südharz hat darf sich gern am Sonntag den 18ten mit einklinken
Näheres zur Tour steht im Kommentar
https://www.komoot.de/tour/12344391
Gruß Marcus


----------



## c.fis (14. September 2016)

Hallo Marcus,

wann wäre den für Sonntag der Start geplant?

Gruß, Christian.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. September 2016)

c.fis schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> wann wäre den für Sonntag der Start geplant?
> 
> Gruß, Christian.



Ich antworte mal für Marcus:  Bhf. Netzkater, 10 Uhr


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. September 2016)

Nabend!
Jo der Ritter Runkel hat alles gesagt was wichtig ist
Was das Wetter betrifft...jeder sucht sich in den zahlreichen Wetterseiten/-Apps die beste Vorhersage aus und so wird das Wetter dann auch

Ach so mit Gulschkanone ist Gulaschkanone gemeint


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. September 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Heut scheint es in NDH den ganzen Tag durch zu regnen.
Ich denk aber der ausgedürte Boden und die Pflanzen saugen bis morgen früh alles wieder auf
Morgen früh soll wohl erstmal die Sonne scheinen...find ich schonmal gut

Dann bis morgen früh


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. September 2016)

Hätte nix dagegen, wenn der Regen vor uns weg wäre. Wenn nicht ist's auch egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __U3__ (17. September 2016)

Kann man sich evtl noch kurzfristig Euch anschließen?
Bei uns kurz vor Erfurt regnert es aber schon den ganzen Tag und das Mädel möchte morgen woanders hin, aber vllt ließe es sich ja doch einrichten...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. September 2016)

Freilich könnt ihr euch anschliessen!

Netzkater 10.00Uhr


----------



## __U3__ (18. September 2016)

Okay, bin dabei. Grauer T6 mit gth Kennzeichen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. September 2016)

Sehr schön!

Wetter passt soweit heut auch, angenehme Temperatur und von oben trocken

Bis gleich


----------



## __U3__ (18. September 2016)

War ne schöne Runde heute, hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Und danke nochmal für's Warten heute früh....  

Uwe


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. September 2016)

Hat mit euch tierisch viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. September 2016)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hat mit euch tierisch viel Spaß gemacht



Danke von den Hallensern für diese schöne Tour!!!


----------



## c.fis (18. September 2016)

Schöne Tour mit Euch allen, nette Leute, coole Trails, vielleicht ergibt sich mal wieder was. Gruß, Christian.


----------



## kalihalde (18. September 2016)

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Hier noch drei kleine Filmchen davon.




Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. September 2016)

Gibts für GoPro's im Zubehör Scheibenwischer?

Ist ja echt sehr cool das mal so zu sehen...danke dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (19. September 2016)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Gibts für GoPro's im Zubehör Scheibenwischer?



... ein Wisch mit dem Daumen über die "Linse" reicht schon, aber wenn man nicht daran denkt, kommt halt so was raus .

Und wenn ich aus dem Fenster gucke, haben wir gestern alles richtig gemacht.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2016)

Gestern in der Sonne an der Ziegenalm gesessen und Eis (sehr empfehlenswert!) gegessen ... ich glaubs nicht, wenn ich das trübe Wetter draußen sehe.
@kalihalde: wenn ich die Filmchen sehe, denke ich auch, daß wir alles richtig gemacht haben.
Glaubt ihr, daß die 1060 hm stimmen? Die fuhren sich gar nicht so schwer, vielleicht lag es aber auch an Marcus geschickter Streckenwahl. Sehr moderat, die Anstiege.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. September 2016)

Oh ja das Wetter ist auch in NDH mehr als bescheiden.
Ich glaub hell wird es heute nicht wirklich. Um so glücklicher bin ich das wir gestern dieses Wetterfenster hatten

Also nach meinen Beinen zu urteilen könnten die Höhenmeter stimmen aber so richtig glaub ich Komoot da nicht.

Bitte tut mir den Gefallen, wenn ihr wiedermal in den Harz startet, sagt bescheid....ich komm mit!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2016)

@Trialbiker82: kann man Dich eigentlich auch als Kyffhäuser-Tourenguide buchen? 
Da wollte ich die Hallenser irgendwann auch mal hinschleifen. Ich kenne auch eine Handvoll schöne Wege, kriege aber niemals ein vernünftige Runde zusammen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. September 2016)

Puhhh...ich wüsste wie man hard bergauf Richtung Denkmal kommt.
Auch kenn ich die Trails beim Ententeich und den Trail runter zur Barbarossa Höhle würd ich auch noch finden.
Aber ob das dann ne schöne Tour wird
Evtl könnte man deine Wege die ich noch nicht aufgelistet hab verbinden.
Dabei wäre ich definitiv

PS: 
Man könnte aber so eine Tour mit der Badraer Schweiz verbinden.
Da gibts den Stauseeblink, sehr schön, und ein geiler Trail zur Numburg (oder wie das heißt) runter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2016)

Badraer Schweiz? Noch nie gehört! Aber das Thema hatten wir gestern auch: zu viele Ideen, wo man fahren könnte und zu wenig Zeit um aufs Rad zu kommen. 
Aber die Kyffhäuser-Tour behalten wir mal langfristig im Auge und vielleicht bietet sich mal ein Auskenner an. 

Habe mal schnell Badra gesucht: interessante Gegend, tolle Bilder! Aber mir haben bei den Kyffhäuserrunden die Beine ausreichend gebrannt, da noch was dranhängen ... ? Das sollte man nur mit dem Westausläufer des Kyffhäuser verbinden.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. September 2016)

Nö man startet wieder am Stausee, dann....ach ich bastel mal was bei Komoot.
Im Kopf hab ich da schon was


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. September 2016)

Badraer Schweiz ist genial, von der Natur her mal was ganz anderes.
Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## HAWKI (19. September 2016)

Schreibt hier rein, wenn Ihr mal wieder den Kyff rocken wollt. Bin gerne (auch als Guide) dabei. Kommendes WE würde es bei mir sicher schon klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __U3__ (19. September 2016)

Also die Filme machen schon wieder nen Lüstchen!  
Ich bring ich auch gern das Mädel mit, aber so fix wie wir ist sie nicht ganz...

Bei mir standen übrigens 39km und 870hm ohne die Burg auf'm Tacho!
Wie genau das auch immer sein mag...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2016)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Schreibt hier rein, wenn Ihr mal wieder den Kyff rocken wollt. Bin gerne (auch als Guide) dabei. Kommendes WE würde es bei mir sicher schon klappen.



Hm, am Sonntag (25.9.) habe ich frei und suche eigentlich noch ein schönes Tourenziel mit ein paar Rumpelpfaden. Kyffhäuser wäre prima, da kann ich auch mit der Bahn anreisen (den Transporter hat sich meine Frau geschnappt), Bhf. Berga ist ja nicht weit.
Also am Sonntag wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. September 2016)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Also die Filme machen schon wieder nen Lüstchen!
> Ich bring ich auch gern das Mädel mit, aber so fix wie wir ist sie nicht ganz...
> 
> Bei mir standen übrigens 39km und 870hm ohne die Burg auf'm Tacho!
> Wie genau das auch immer sein mag...


Mit was hast du gemessen?
Ich denke diese HM kommen schon eher hin.
Sag bescheid wenn ihr wieder in Harz wollt


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. September 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hm, am Sonntag (25.9.) habe ich frei und suche eigentlich noch ein schönes Tourenziel mit ein paar Rumpelpfaden. Kyffhäuser wäre prima, da kann ich auch mit der Bahn anreisen (den Transporter hat sich meine Frau geschnappt), Bhf. Berga ist ja nicht weit.
> Also am Sonntag wäre ich dabei!


Diesen Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, Samstag Geburtstagsfeier eines Freundes.
Beim nächstenmal klappt es bestimmt wieder.


----------



## h3x3r (20. September 2016)

Also falls Ihr Sonntag ne Tour zum Kyffhäuser macht, wäre ich eventuell dabei. Müsste das nur noch mit meiner Regierung abklären.

@Ritter Runkel  : Ich würde dann auch von Halle aus mit dem Zug anreisen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. September 2016)

@h3x3r : sehr gerne, aber erst mal schauen ob HAWKI uns führt. Ohne Guide irren wir da nur hilflos durch den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAWKI (20. September 2016)

Ok dann am kommenden Sonntag. Schreibt bitte, wann Ihr starten wollt. Von Berga nach Kelbra braucht Ihr mit dem Rad vlt. 10 Minuten. Schlage vor, dass wir uns in Kelbra am Hotel Kaiserhof treffen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. September 2016)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Ok dann am kommenden Sonntag. Schreibt bitte, wann Ihr starten wollt. Von Berga nach Kelbra braucht Ihr mit dem Rad vlt. 10 Minuten. Schlage vor, dass wir uns in Kelbra am Hotel Kaiserhof treffen.



Wir schauen mal, wie die Züge fahren und wann wir in Kelbra sein könnten. Ich orientiere mal auf ca. 10 Uhr. Würde das Dir passen?
Tourlänge (ohne Ab-und Abreise) so grob 50 km bei 1000 hm? Eine Pause mit Bratwurst und einem Kaffee wäre auch nicht übel.
Ich werde noch ein bissl Reklame machen, mal schauen, wer noch mitkommt.


----------



## Germox (21. September 2016)

Super Filme @kalihalde 
War echt nen gelungener Sonntag.
@Ritter Runkel Das mit der Kyffhäuser-Tour hört sich echt super an.
Aber diesen Sonntag siehts bei mir eher schlecht aus. Mir gehts wie @Trialbiker82
eine Geburtstagsfeier steht an
Ansonsten bin ich das nächste Mal gern wieder dabei.

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. September 2016)

Ich möchte ungern verschieben, da die nächsten Wochenenden bei mir auch schon verplant sind. Und HAWKI wird auch nicht immer können.

So 'ne Feier ist ja nicht das schlechteste, also euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. September 2016)

Von mir aus ist alles gut, wird sich schon eine Gelegenheit finden wo wir das nachholen werden


----------



## Germox (21. September 2016)

So ist es. Wird nicht die letzte Tour sein


----------



## HAWKI (22. September 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich orientiere mal auf ca. 10 Uhr. Würde das Dir passen?
> Tourlänge (ohne Ab-und Abreise) so grob 50 km bei 1000 hm? Eine Pause mit Bratwurst und einem Kaffee wäre auch nicht übel.


Passt. Aber viel später sollte es nicht werden. Und bei 1.000 hm können wir schon ordentlich die Kyff-Trails rocken.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. September 2016)

Mal eine ganz vorsichtige Anfrage: können wir die Tour auch am Samstag machen (habe da kurzfristig ebenfalls frei)? Wenn nicht ist auch alles ok!

Wir würden am Sonntag in Kelbra 10.08 Uhr ankommen, oder wären wir 8.08 Uhr da, ein bissl früh, oder? Dazwischen fährt nix. Am Samstag gibt es einen Zug, der 9.08 Uhr in Kelbra wäre.

Das Wetter soll passen. Ansonsten kennt Du ja unsere Vorstellungen (wie beim letzten mal): keine Rennen berghoch, schöne Single-Trails und holprige Abfahrten. Sehr gerne wieder garniert mit Geschichte(n) des Kyffhäuser.

Ich freu mich drauf! Grüsse aus Halle


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. September 2016)

Also Samstag wär ich bestimmt dabei!


----------



## HAWKI (22. September 2016)

Samstag sollte es bei mir auch gehen. Also dann:  Samstag, den 24.09.´16 gegen 09:25 Uhr Kelbra Kaiserhof. Aber ich kenne nur die Wege - der Geschichtenerzähler war Axel aus Roßla. Frage bei ihm an, ob er dabei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreenCypress (22. September 2016)

Da bin ich wahrscheinlich mit von der Partie.


----------



## RK85 (22. September 2016)

Schade leider Nachtschicht, sonnst wäre ich dabei.Bei der nächsten Tour in der Umgebung aber mit Sicherheit.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. September 2016)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Samstag sollte es bei mir auch gehen. Also dann:  Samstag, den 24.09.´16 gegen 09:25 Uhr Kelbra Kaiserhof. Aber ich kenne nur die Wege - der Geschichtenerzähler war Axel aus Roßla. Frage bei ihm an, ob er dabei ist.



Prima, dann also Samstag. Kaiserhof habe ich gefunden. Meine Telefonnumer -falls was schiefgeht- schicke ich Dir noch als PN.
Gibt es irgendwo einen Imbiss oder müssen wir Verpflegung komplett einpacken?


----------



## h3x3r (23. September 2016)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Hab Kinderdienst. Ein anderes mal klappt es bestimmt. Viel Spaß euch!

P.S.: Ihr könnt den Track dann ja mal zum Nachfahren hochladen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. September 2016)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Hab Kinderdienst. Ein anderes mal klappt es bestimmt. Viel Spaß euch!
> 
> P.S.: Ihr könnt den Track dann ja mal zum Nachfahren hochladen.



Schade! Den Track bekommst Du natürlich.


----------



## Matthes (23. September 2016)

An dem Track bin ich auch interessiert, Eure Tour vom letzten WE hab ich mir bei komoot schon zum Nachfahren gespeichert


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. September 2016)

Ich entscheide morgen früh ob ich komm da ich aus der Spätschicht komme.
Wo kann man da parken?
Gegenüber auf dem Supermarkt ist mir nicht so wohl dabei


----------



## HAWKI (23. September 2016)

ja.


----------



## HAWKI (23. September 2016)

Direkt gegenüber vom Hotel. Alles friedlich im Barbarossaland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (6. März 2018)

Ich bin drei Wochen in Bad Frankenhausen zur Reha und schaue mich gerade um was das Gebiet zum Biken hergibt. Gibt es im Südharz empfehlenswerte Touren mit hohem Trailanteil? Am besten mit GPS-Daten... Gerne auch per pn...


----------



## elster (21. Juni 2020)

Südharzer Burgruinenrunde über den Karstweg - mystisch - 




 - magisch



 - schön!


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Juli 2020)

elster schrieb:


> Südharzer Burgruinenrunde über den Karstweg


Welche Richtung bist du gefahren? Mit der Uhr oder gegen die Uhr?


----------



## elster (2. Juli 2020)

Gegen, andersrum bliebe die Tour schlussendlich "unvollendet"!


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Juli 2020)

elster schrieb:


> Gegen, andersrum bliebe die Tour schlussendlich "unvollendet"!


Danke, ich wäre auch gegen die Uhr gefahren. 
Also nicht gegen die Uhr, sondern entgegen der UZR.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. Juli 2020)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Danke, ich wäre auch gegen die Uhr gefahren.
> Also nicht gegen die Uhr, sondern entgegen der UZR.


Und von Steigertal losfahren (ist von Erfurt aus am besten zu erreichen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (3. Juli 2020)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Und von Steigertal losfahren (ist von Erfurt aus am besten zu erreichen).


Aber nur, wenn ihr mitkommt um die 1000 hm unter die Räder zu nehmen.


----------

